# VG Hero Tournament Match 27 of 32: Sam Fisher vs. Zeratul



## Mael (Apr 1, 2013)

*SAM FISHER*

Sam Fisher is the super stealth soldier of the Splinter Cell series.  He was the first person to be recruited as a field agent of the "Splinter Cell" program, Third Echelon's highly clandestine black ops project. Fisher is a master in the art of stealth, trained in various espionage techniques and infiltration tactics, and an expert in urban warfare tactics as well as extensive knowledge about various other skills such as combat tactics, surveillance, computer hacking, explosives and the use of nearly any conventional weapon ambidextrously and is extremely proficient in field craft. He is a highly-trained expert in the Israeli martial art of Krav Maga.  As a covert operative of the U.S. government, Fisher approaches his target objectives in a gruff, no-nonsense manner, but maintains a light-hearted relationship with his colleagues and even with his momentary hostages (even if he is going to kill them). Fisher has little patience for government bureaucracy or political maneuvering. A political realist, Fisher maintains a cynical, jaded and sarcastic sense of humor about the covert, illegal, and often morally ambiguous nature of his work.  He prefers to be alone and works best alone, not a soul seeing him until it's too late.

VS.

*DARK TEMPLAR PRELATE ZERATUL*

Zeratul is Prelate to the Dark Templar faction of the Protoss in Starcraft.  He is considered amongst the greatest of Dark Templar champions both on Aiur and Shakuras and since the beginning of exile witnessed the greatest and worse things the galaxy has brought forth.  His stealth, psionics, and combat abilities amongst Dark Templar are unmatched as he has gone toe to toe with many Terrans and Zerg and none have been able to defeat him outright to include the Queen of Blades, Sarah Kerrigan.  Zeratul is somewhat secretive and calculating, but is nevertheless honorable and loyal to his species making allies amongst the mighty such as Fenix, Tassadar, Artanis,  Selendis, and even the Terran hero James Raynor. He would gladly risk anything to safeguard Aiur. He often speaks in riddles, preferring that others come up with the answers to the questions he puts forward rather than answering them himself.​


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2013)

Zeratul D


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll vote Sam 

No more playing around asshole 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWDklmJQiIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2013)

Zeratul               !


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

Zeratul was consistenly awesome until Heart of the Swarm where he only had a brief appearance.



The World said:


> I'll vote Sam
> 
> No more playing around asshole
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWDklmJQiIE[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly, the guy receiving the beat down was more impressive.  I think most people would have passed out after having their head slammed into a urinal.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2013)

Adun Toridas!


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 2, 2013)

Sam Fisher.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 2, 2013)

Chaos Theory and Double Agent compel me to vote for Michael Ironside's Sam Fisher. I enjoyed the hell out of Splinter Cell games before Conviction came out.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta go with Michael Ironside on this one.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

Iunno who this Zaradul loser is, so Sam Fisher.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> Iunno who this Zaradul loser is, so Sam Fisher.



Starcraft. 

But I forgot you weren't aware of awesome.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Zeratul was consistenly awesome until Heart of the Swarm where he only had a brief appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the guy receiving the beat down was more impressive.  I think most people would have passed out after having their head slammed into a urinal.



O say can you see, Sam will fuck you up with the 'Murican flag!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xqI-EN8q-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

But the head is where they keep the information you want.  Why does he keep smashing them?


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

Because 'Murica!

He also stabs them with flags :33

Or in the hand :33


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Typical Terrans.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Many nights of stealth combat were spent but in the end Sam Fisher found the weak spot in Zeratul's shadow.


----------

